# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome duck hunters to the Devils Lake region. We hope you have a safe and 
enjoyable weekend. Weather this past week again hampered fishing for most 
anglers. Winds and cold fronts slowed both fisherman and fishing down. Those 
making it out reported mixed success. Anglers working slower more refined 
presentations reported doing fairly well. Some of the better areas were the 
edges of trees, rocky structure, and the moving water bridge areas. Anglers 
were jigging or running bottom bouncers with spinners in these areas. Some of 
the better spots were the trees around Grahams Island, the bridges of Mauvee, 
Six Mile, Hwy 57, & Hwy 20, rocky points such as Doc Hagens, the Towers, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus, and Five Crows. Pike and bass are being caught along with 
walleyes in most of these areas. Perch fishing remains slow with anglers 
catching a few in with other fish, but no real numbers. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing.


----------

